# Lets see those 2008 Turkeys



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I did this last year so every one can look at the pictures of all the birds in one thread. Also if you can't post yours email me the picture and I will post it up for you [email protected] give me your user name to put with the picture

Shot open day afternoon 10" beard and spurs were 1 1/16 and 1/2 broken


----------



## Burnmtndog (Jan 8, 2008)

email sent.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

20 lbs, 10 inch beard


----------



## crazydrakes (Oct 7, 2005)

19 lbs
9 1/2" Beard
3/4" Spurs


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

11" beard

1 3/8" spurs

2 blade rage


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Burnmtndog said:


> email sent.


 Taken yesterday evening 7:15, ambush on the travel path to their roost. Homework finally paid off turkey, 11", 1 3/8,1 1/2, 24 lbs.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

1st bird!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

08' Tom double beard,


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Members bird, Aquanator. Beard length was 7 ¾&#8221;.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

4/24/08
9" beard
24 lbs
1 1/8 spurs









__________________


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

4-21-08 9 1/2" beard and 1 1/4" kicks


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

10" beard, 1" spurs, and a tank with a certified weight of 24 lbs 10 ounces!
Genesee county


















Called in with the help of two of my own calls


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

11 1/2 beard
Saginaw Co.







[/IMG]


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

1st. bird 17.5 lbs. 10 1/2" beard, 1" spurs. Jackson county


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

here is my last ditch effort...my shallow rio box call came thru










that will be some good eaten...


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

First turkey ever. Jake with a 5" beard.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

mechanical head said:


> 08' Tom double beard,


Dennis that is a beautiful bird and a very well composed shot.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

First Solo Turkey for Feather Mucker
20 lbs 9.75" Beard, 7/8" Left Spur. 3/4" Right Spur


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Oakland County 

11 6/16" Beard
1 8/16" Left Spur
1 7/16" Right Spur

14 5/16" Total CBM Score


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Had my 7 yr old daughter with me when I shot this one in Hillsdale.
10" beard & 1" spurs


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats to all , job well done..:coolgleam


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

9 inch beard 
7/8 inch spurs from St. Clair County 
and was tasty


----------



## buckhead (Aug 29, 2007)

2008
U.P. bird
9 1/2" beard 
1" spurs


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

My daughter's first turkey hunt with me. 

10 inch beard
1 inch spurs
22 pounds









[/IMG]


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Member name TLWOODS
Bird: 23 lbs
 9 inch beard
 7/8 spurs.


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

Taken on the Ontario opener (April 25th @ 11:30AM)

21lbs 4ox
10.5" beard
1" matching hooks


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 16, 2006)

my first turkey and my first hunt without my dad. the gun i was using is a 1950 SEARS brand 12g my dad recieved from his dad 2 days before he passed in a car reck. talk about sentimental hunt. i'd been hunting turkeys only two years prier with my dad and my bow.


----------



## TheNatural (Jan 16, 2006)

how do you post pic?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Ionia Co
10" beard
1 1/8 spurs
23.5 lbs


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

badjedi said:


> Had my 7 yr old daughter with me when I shot this one in Hillsdale.
> 10" beard & 1" spurs


:coolgleam Talk about starting her out right!! :coolgleam

I live in Hillsdale too, and had my 3 year old daughter with me when I killed my Michigan bird last year. It's twice as much fun with a little one along!!!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

*10 1/4" Beard*
*3/4" Spurs*
*19 lbs (kitchen scale)*

Disreguard date on BIL's camera (taken 4/24/08)


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

*Date*- 5-11-08
*Weight*- >21 lbs
*Spurs*- lass than 1"
*Beard*- 9 5/8"


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hardscrabble member:
Son and fiance, first, season, her first hunt, two toms came out less
than 20 yards, her gun misfired, my son took the second and smaller
bird, 11" beard, 1 1/8" hooks:








Nephew, second season, with tom called in by my son, 9 1/2" beard 2
1/2" thick, 1" hooks:








My bird, third season, stalked, smallest, of course, 8 3/4" beard, 1
1/4" hooks:








Son's friend, third season, his first hunt, first bird, 9" beard, 7/8"
hooks:


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Wife's first bird (first time ever hunting)...25 lbs, 1 1/8" spurs, 9.75" beard

Stats on mine? - does not matter - it was my wife's first bird!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Double Beard*
*1st 6-1/2*
*2nd 8-3/4*
*Both spurs just under 1"*


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's my 2008 Gobbler. 1 1/4 spurs, 10 inch beard and weighed around 22 pounds. Now it's time to get ready for bears and bucks!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

 *10 7/8" beard*
 *1 1/8" and 1 3/16" spurs*
 *24.2 lbs*


----------



## downeaster (Oct 2, 2006)

10 1/2" Multi colored beard, 1in" spurs, 24lbs


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Beard:9.75"*

*Both hooks:.75"*

*Weight: 22lbs*

Took him 18MAY08 0900, third year turkey hunting, second bird...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I still can't tell which one is the turkey, especially in the above photo....


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

nice pics guys ty for puting them up


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

First turkey. 10 3/4" bread. 3/4" spurs. Shot April 22nd.
[/COLOR] 
member- turkeygirl


----------

